#  Schulmedizin >   Spondylolisthese L5/S1 Gleitwirbel >

## sweety03

Hallo zusammen, 
vielleicht kann man mir hier ein paar
Tipps geben. :u_idea_bulb02:  
Wer hat auch einen Gleitwirbel und
wie kann man ohne Medis die Schmerzen 
etwas in den Griff bekommen kann.....   :black_day_cut:   
Vielen Danke jetzt schon mal.....   :emot31_embarrass:   
LG Sweety

----------


## sweety03

Hallo zusammen, 
kennt sich mit diesem Thema niemand aus :Huh?: ? Op wird bei mir nicht gemacht ich bin zu jung
und ob es hilft weiss leider auch niemand und
ich bin noch bei Grad 1 aber mit starken Schmerzen...  :mommy_cut:  
Vielleicht gibt es ja hier doch jemand der sich damit 
auskennt..... dann schreibt mir paar Tipps.
Vielen lieben Dank.  :a_plain111:   
LG Sweety

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
Ich kenn mich leider im Fachgebiet Orthopädie nicht so gut aus, kann dir also keinen fachlichen Rat geben. 
Aber hast du mal Akupunktur versucht?
Es gibt viele Menschen, die damit ihre chronischen Schmerzen reduzieren können. 
Auch THC (Tetrahydrocanabinol, der Wirkstoff in Canabis / Hanf) hilft bei der Schmerztherapie und kann die Menge an Schmerzmitteln, die benötigt werden, deutlich reduzieren.
Leider ist THC bis heute auf dem deutschen Markt nicht zugelassen, und es gibt nur wenige Ärzte, die dieses im Rahmen einer Studie verschreiben.
Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch. 
Wie steht es bei dir eigentlich mit Physiotherapie?
Ich weiß nicht, ob Rückenschule bei Spondylolisthese angebracht ist, aber frag doch mal deinen Orthopäden.
Gegen Rückenschmerzen im allgemeinen hilft das Training der Rückenmuskulatur um die Stützfunktion zu verbessern. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## sweety03

Hallo, 
ich war schon eine Weile nicht mehr hier, hatte aber auch einiges zutun  :Smiley: 
Ich war vor 4 Wochen beim MRT und verstehe die Diagnose nicht so ganz.
Gleitwirbel wusste ich ja schon, nur schlafen mir jetzt bei sitzen regelmäßig die Beine ein,
deswegen wurde ich zum MRT geschickt.Und das kam von denen zurück.  
Befund: 
Einsehbarer Bereich: TH 10 bis sakral.
Steilstellung der LWS. Regelrechte LWK mit unauff. Knochenmarkssignal und auch unauff. Bandscheibenbefund bis einschl. L3/4 von cranial.
Am Segment L3/4 allenfalls geringe mediale Bandscheibenprotrusion.
Spinalkanal ausreichend weit mit Tiefe 1,6 cm. Foramina frei.
Bei L4/5 geringe Bandscheibenhöhenminderung und Signalminderung in der T2-Wichtung. Hier Bandscheibenvorwölbung i. S. eines mäßigen medialen und etwas paramedian li. orientierten subligamentären NPP, der die Deckplatte von L5 nach caudal überragt. L5 ist nach ventral gegenüber S1 gering verschoben i. S. einer Spondylolisthesis vom Grad 1 auf dem Boden einer beitseitigen Bogenschlussstörung im Wirbelbogen von L5.
Präsakrale Bandscheibe ebenfalls erniedrigt, auch hier vorranig medialer NPP breitbasig nachweisbar, der allerdings durch das Ventralgleiten von L5 nicht zur Tangierung des Duralschlauches führt. Re. Neuroforamen relativ eng wirkend bei L5/S1, wobei eine Tangierung durch Bandscheibenstruktur nachweisbar wird. Sakralkanal regelrecht.
Thorakales Myelon bis L1 verfolgbar mit unauff. Signalverhalten.
Am thorakolumb. Übergang finden sich umschriebene Deck- und Grundplattendeformitäten, insbes. im Bereich der miterfassten BWK i.S. von Scheuermannresiduen. 
Diagnose: 
Umschriebener Folgezustand eines Mb. Scheuermann thorakolumbal ohne bisher nennenswerte Folgeveränderung.
Keine Zeichen der  Myelopathie. Spondylolisthesis vom Grad 1 am Segment L5/S1 infolge anlagebed. Bogenschlussstörung bei L5 bds. Degenerierte Bandscheibe bei 
L4/5 mit mäßigem breitbasiggem und etwas li. betontem medialen NPP, noch subligamentär imponierend. Geringe Bedängung des Duralschlauches hier nachbeisbar. In Höhe des NPP grenzwertige Spinalkanalweite, ohne dass schon eindeutig eine Sponalkanalstenose vorliegt.
Kl. medialer, nach cranial gerichteter NPP bei L5/S1, auch hier Bandscheibendegeneration. Umgebende paravertebrale Weichteile sonst regelrecht.  
Einiges versteh ich ja noch aber das meiste leider nicht, kann mir jemand helfen das zu übersetzen :Huh?: ?  
LG Sweety
(Sandra)

----------


## sweety03

Hallo Zuasammen, 
kann mir das keiner irgendwie verständlich übersetzen :Huh?: ?
Wird für mich eine OP notwenig oder ist es nicht so schlimm :Huh?: ?
Ich hab ziemlich bammel. :shy_5new: 
Danke. 
LG Sweety

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Sweety 
Infos über Morbus Scheuermann kannst du hier nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheuermann-Krankheit 
Myelopathie ist eine Schädigung des Rückenmarks, z.B. durch einen Bandscheibenvorfall 
Spondylolisthesis ist das Abgleiten eines Wirbelkörpers nach vorne.
Infos zu Spondylolisthesis: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spondylolisthesis 
NPP steht für Nukleus pulposus-Prolaps, also einem Bandscheibenvorfall. 
Der Duralschlauch ist der Schlauch, der das Rückenmark umhüllt. 
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein wenig weiter. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## sweety03

> Hallo Sweety 
> Infos über Morbus Scheuermann kannst du hier nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheuermann-Krankheit  Das erste liest sich ja schon mal nicht gut. Ich wollte nebenbei noch mit Tai Bo anfangen aber so wie sich das liest ist das nicht unbedingt das richtige 
> Und hab ich es richtig verstanden das es eine Art Rheuma ist
> Kann das mit der Schuppenflechte auch zusammen hängen?   
> Myelopathie ist eine Schädigung des Rückenmarks, z.B. durch einen Bandscheibenvorfall
> NPP steht für Nukleus pulposus-Prolaps, also einem Bandscheibenvorfall.  Sprich ich hab einen Bandscheibenvorfall??   
> Spondylolisthesis ist das Abgleiten eines Wirbelkörpers nach vorne.
> Infos zu Spondylolisthesis: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spondylolisthesis  Darüber weiss ich bescheid   
> Der Duralschlauch ist der Schlauch, der das Rückenmark umhüllt.  Also der Rückenmarkskanal?  
> ...

   _Es hilft mir etwas aber nicht viel da ich zu der Diagnose zwei Meinungen habe die mich doch ziemlich verunsichern. 
Der eine sagt ich soll mir eine OP überlegen aber er hat auch gesagt ich soll es so lang wie möglich rauszögern da ich noch sehr jung bin und er meinte das die Versteifung der Lendenwirbels auch gemacht wird  
Die zweite Meinung alles nicht so schlimm, OP auf keinen Fall, ist nicht notwenig. 
So das steht man nun was macht man.
Ich versuche im Moment Bauch und Rückenmuskulatur aufzubauen was auch beide gesagt haben das es gut wäre aber man macht sich ja doch Gedanken mir hat keiner gesagt was für Sport ich machen kann und ich hab natürlich Angst das ich das Falsche mache. 
Danke wenn du mir noch paar Tipps geben kannst was ich noch tun kann und zu welchen Doc ich vielleicht noch gehen könnte. 
LG Sandra_

----------


## Christiane

Operiert wird meist erst bei massiven Problemen, wenn z.B. Lähmungen oder Blasen- oder Darmstörungen auftreten. Das ist bei dir hoffentlich nicht der Fall.
Muskeltraining ist eine gute Idee, weil damit die Wirbelsäule stabilisiert und eine Verschlimmerung verhindert wird. Eine Rückenschule wäre auch nicht verkehrt, je nachdem was du beruflich machst, könnte sie dir viel bringen.
Welcher Sport speziell für dich geeignet ist, klärst du am besten mit deinem Orthopäden oder du suchst dir einen Physiotherapeuten vor Ort, der dich untersucht.

----------


## sweety03

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für deine Antwort. 
Ich darf meinen alten Beruf Hotelfachfrau auf Grund des Gleitwirbels nicht mehr ausführen und ich fang jetzt im September eine Umschulung zu Kauffrau für Spedition- und Logistikdienstleistung an. 
Das MRT wurde nur auf meinen Wunsch hin gemacht.
Ich bin zum Orthopäden gegangen da mir in den letzen Monaten die Beine teilweise bis zum Becken einschlafen.
Bin auch schon öfter mit dem Fuss umgeknickt als ich versucht habe das ich wieder auftretten kann. (natürlich vorsichtig).
Der Doc meinte ja das ist völlig normal beim Gleitwirbel aber um sie zu beruhigen machen wir das MRT.
Und dann sagt er ja sie haben einen leichten Bandscheibenvorfall bei L5/S1 aber das ist normal wenn man ein Kind bekommen hat.
Und überlegen sie sich ob sie sich Operieren lassen wollen aber denken Sie an Ihr alter. Ich geb ihnen Tabletten mit, die sie im Notfall nehmen können und wieder einen neuen Gürtel.
So richtig hat er mir aber diesen Befund nicht erklärt nur mitgegeben.
Die zweite Meinung ist alles nicht so schlimm ist von einer Physiotherapeutin. 
Aber welche Meinung ist den jetzt richtig :Huh?:  :Huh?:  
Ist es ein richtiger Bandscheibenvorfall der schon fast bedeutet OP oder alles nicht so schlimm?? 
Ich bin total verunsichert. 
LG sandra

----------


## Christiane

So wie sich deine ersten Beiträge lesen, handelt es sich bei dir um leichte Bs Vorfälle. Also abwarten, da wird eine OP noch nicht unbedingt nötig sein. Das größere Problem ist der Gleitwirbel. Mach das Muskeltraining unbedingt weiter! 
Bist du weiter bei der Physiotherapeutin in Behandlung? Ich denke mal, sie weiß was sie tut.

----------


## sweety03

Bei Ihr war ich nicht deswegen in Behandlung sondern nur weil ich mir einen Nerv unterm Schulterblatt eingeklemmt hab.
Ich hab Nichts verschrieben bekommen wegen meinem Rücken. 
Trotzdem Danke.
Vielleicht find ich noch jemand der mir den Befund klar übersetzen kann. 
LG Sandra

----------


## Pedi211

Hallo Sandra, 
super interessant deinen Beitrag zu lesen. Ich habe das Gefühl den Text selbst geschrieben zu haben. 
Ich mache seit vielen Jahren mit dem Gleitwirbel rum, musste mit allem was mir lieb war bereits in der Jugend aufhören, z.B. Handball, Tennis, etc. Bei mir ist der Gleitwirbel angeboren und versuche in Eigenregie das ganze in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Schmerzfrei, beschwerdefrei, was ist das?? Diclofenac in der Handtasche immer dabei.. und ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass man mit seinen Schmerzen nicht ernst genommen wird.  
Mir schläft standig das linke Bein ein, Schmerzen ziehen vom Rücken links über den Oberschenkel bis in die Füße..., aber auch ich habe nur Grad 1, also auch nur das Anrecht auf 6x Krankengymnastik  :Sad:  Ich kann nicht länger als ne 1/2 Std. stehen, Staubsaugen geht gar nicht und zu Schuhe anziehen muss ich mich hinsetzten, klasse gell, ich komme mir steinalt vor.. 
Ich mache alles erdenkliche, trainiere Rücken und Bauch, gehe regelmäßig im Studio in Wirbelsäulengymnastik aber kaum will ich ne Runde joggen, habe ich wieder stärkere Schmerzen. Nach dem Skifahren muss ich mich erst mal in die horziontale begeben, damit sich alles wieder entspannt, und witzigerweise - tanzen kann ich die ganze Nacht ohne Beschwerden... einfach keine Belastung. 
Ich habe jetzt gerade mal den Arzt gewechselt, mal schauen wie es weitergeht. Ich will auf jeden Fall was tun, die Lebensqualität lässt nach und dazu bin ich noch zu jung (wahrscheinlich dennoch um einiges älter als Du). 
Würde mich interessieren wie es bei dir weiterging. Werde bei Interesse meine Lebens- oder besser Krankengeschichte auch weiterführen. 
Wenn jemand ne Empfehlung hat von einem guten Orthopäden o.ä. in diesem Bereich hat bitte melden, wenn dieser auch noch im Raum Frankfurt/Wiesbaden/MTK ansässig ist wäre das super, wobei ich auch durch ganz Deutschland reisen würde wenn mir endlich mal jemand weiterhelfen kann. 
Viele Grüße
Pedi

----------


## sweety03

Hallo Peti, 
ja ich hab auch immer meine Schmerzmittel dabei, da ich ab und an nicht darauf verzichten kann. 
Ich mache auch weiterhin Sport um die Muskulatur zu stärken, ansonsten gibt es bei mir leider nicht viel zu berichten ich leb halt damit...
ich spüre es halt in der Arbeit aber auch in der Schule wenn ich ewig sitzen muss.
Da bei mir jetzt auch der Nacken losgeht. Ohne Schmerzmittel gehts halt nicht.   :Sad:  
Ich bin im übrigen 27 Jahre jung und bei mir ist der Gleitwirbel auch angeboren. 
LG Sandra

----------


## Andrea3210

Hallo Sandra, Hallo Peti! 
Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, wie ihr beide (angeborener Gleitwirbel L5/S1). Wirklich akut ist dieser, seit wir unser Haus gebaut haben - hab einfach zu schwer gehoben.
Ich war am Ende - bin jeden Tag heulend ins Bett gekrochen und heulend wieder aufgestanden. Ich konnte in keiner Position länger als 10 Minuten bleiben und mich auch nicht mehr alleine anziehen. Ich war psychisch und physisch wirklich fertig. Was soll man denken, wenn man sich mit 26 nicht mal mehr alleine anziehen kann??
Bin dann zum Röntgen geschickt worden und danach ohne jede weitere Erklärung meines Hausarztes zur Physiotherapie. Leider musste ich aber eine 3-monatige Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen. Es waren die schlimmsten 3 Monate meines Lebens. Ich wusste ja noch nicht mal, was ich habe.
Die Physio selbst war sehr erfolgreich. Endlich bekam ich Antwort auf meine vielen Fragen. Meine Physiotherapeutin hat mich körperlich und seelisch wieder aufgebaut. Danach waren zumindest die schlimmsten Schmerzen weg.
Wirklich in den Griff bekam ich meinen Wirbel mit folgenden Dingen: 
1. Bewegung hält fit! Ich mache sehr viel Sport (Volleyball, Schwimmen, Tanzen, Fitnessstudio, Snowboarden,...). Natürlich nicht mehr so extrem, wie früher, aber von allem ein bißchen. Nur herumliegen macht die Schmerzen nur schlimmer, man versteift total. 
2. TANZEN!! Ich tanze seit 10 Jahren, wir waren sogar im Turnierbereich unterwegs. Natürlich geht das jetzt nicht mehr, aber wir trainieren ca. 2x in der Woche. Besonders die lateinamerikanischen Tänze lassen die Hüften locker werden und die Verkrampfungen lösen sich.
3. Kippübungen für das Becken! Ich mache täglich vor dem aufstehen und am Abend im Bett 2 kurze Minuten lang Kippübungen mit dem Becken. Das stärkt die ganz kleinen Muskeln direkt an den Knochen und die sind viel wichtiger, als die großen. Die Übungen nicht länger als 2 Minuten machen, die kleinen Muskeln ermüden sehr schnell. Somit sind vor dem Aufstehen die Muskeln schon aktiviert und ich kann mich auch am morgen schon "fast" problemlos bücken.
4. Wasser trinken! Wasser füllt die Zwischenräume der BAndscheiben mit Flüssigkeit und diese dämpft. Leider ist die Bandscheibe eine der letzten, die Wasser abbekommt und deswegen: mind. 2,5 l am Tag!!
5. Ich schlafe in einem Bett von Nikken! Nähere Infos gibts hier: http://www.nikken.co.uk/connect/Prod...&RootGroup=176
Ich hab am Anfang auch nicht daran glauben wollen. Aber eine Probenacht in diesem Bett und ich war überzeugt! Ich konnte mich nach dieser Nacht (das war noch vor der Therapie) das erste mal alleine anziehen. 
6. Wir müssen unsere Lebeneinstellung ändern! Anfangs war ich nur deprimiert wegen der ganzen Geschichte. Aber mittlerweile hab ich gelernt, damit zu leben. Klar gibt es auch zwischendurch wieder schlechtere Tage, aber den Großteil der Zeit geht es mir super. Ich such mir immer die Vorteile raus: zB dass ich immer sehr gut trainierte Bauchmuskeln haben werden, um die mich viele beneiden  :s_thumbup: 
7. Keine Schmerztabletten nehmen, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss! Mit den Tabletten spürt ihr keinen Schmerz mehr, dass heißt, ihr macht Bewegungen, die vielleicht total schlecht sind. Der Schmerz ist eigentlich unser Freund - er sagt und uns, dass wir mit etwas aufhören müssen! 
Meine einzige Angst ist noch die Schwangerschaft. Wir möchten unbedingt mal Kinder, aber die Zeit in der Schwangerschaft wird sicher eine harte Probe. Aber ich weiß, dass ich auch das schaffen kann!
Puhh - dieser Beitrag ist jetzt lang geworden  :d_smily_tooth: 
Ich wünsche euch auf alle Fälle alles Gute - vielleicht helfen euch einige meiner Tipps! 
Viele liebe Grüße
Andrea

----------


## Melsn

Hallo an Alle! 
Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen. ich heiße melanie, bin 25 jahre alt und komme aus innsbruck. gestern wurde bei mir Spondylolisthese L5/S1 Grad III bis IV festgestellt. Im Jahre 2006 hatte ich noch Grad II. Auf den Rat meines Arztes hab ich ganz normal weiter gelebt. Sport betrieben, nebenbei gekellnert usw. 
Nach dem kellnern hatte ich immer Rückenschmerzen aber die sind nach dem Schlaf schon wieder weg gegangen. Im Sommer war ich relativ viel joggen und hatte keine schmerzen. 
Der Arzt meinte dass ich operiert werden muss weil der lendenwirbel schon so weit abgerutscht ist dass es riskant wird und er befürchtet dass der wirbel bald abrutschen könnte. 
Am freitag muss ich in die Universitätsklinik in Innsbruck und dort werde ich nochmal untersucht. 
Wie schnell wird man operiert? wie lange bleibt man im krankenhaus?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo! 
Ist das dein eigenes Bild da oben? Kein Wunder, daß du nach dem Kellnern Schmerzen hast. 
Laß dich nun erstmal untersuchen. Falls die Ärzte im Krankenhaus ebenfalls der Meinung sind, daß operiert werden sollte, bekommst du einen Termin für die Voruntersuchungen, am nächsten Tag geht es dann los. Die Wartezeit richtet sich nach der Auslastung der Klinik, das ist im Schnitt so 1-3 Wochen. Insgesamt mußt du mit 8-12 Tagen Aufenthalt rechnen, wenn alles ohne Komplikationen verläuft. Du wirst nach der OP nicht sofort schmerzfrei sein, mußt für einige Zeit Krankengymnastik, evl leichte Massagen in Anspruch nehmen müssen. Insgesamt wirst du aber nicht mehr solche massiven Rückenprobleme haben. Irgendwann kannst du nach ärtzlicher Freigabe wieder Sport treiben, solltest aber stauchende oder springende Sportarten meiden.
Hoffe daß ich deine Fragen beantworten konnte. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Melsn

Hallo Christine! 
Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. Ja das ist mein Bild. das ist vom Dienstag den 28.10.2008. Also Top aktuell.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind jetzt viele die sagen dass ich das mit gezielten Sport bzw. Übungen in den Griff bekomme. Stimmt das? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen weil der Wirbel ja schon so trastisch abgerutscht ist. 
Liebe Grüße aus Tirol Melanie

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Melsn! 
Also ob eine OP notwendig ist, muß der Chrirurg entscheiden. Dazu sage ich nichts - das wäre Wilderei in seinem Gebiet.
Es stimmt schon, daß man mit Muskelkräftigung eine gewisse Stabilität im Rücken erreicht und beschwerdearm wird. Bei zu stark geschädigter Wirbelsäule kommt man trotzdem nicht um die OP herum, weil auch der beste Muskel keinen "Totalschaden" auf Dauer kompensieren kann.
Du kannst aber schon vor der OP mit dem Rückentraining beginnen. Es hat sich nämlich herausgestellt, daß sich geübte Leute im Nachhinein schneller erholen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Melsn

Danke. Du hast mir schon sehr weiter geholfen. Den Termin in der Klinik ist morgen um 11 uhr. Sag dir gern Bescheid was herausgekommen ist. Ich kann mir halt einfach nicht vorstellen dass man mit "Muskelkraft" den Wirbel wieder rein drücken kann. Mein Arzt hat gemeint dass es ein wunder ist dass ich so schmerzfrei bin.

----------


## Melsn

war am freitag in der klinik. der doc meinte ich hab bereits das schlimmste was man haben kann und ich bin ein wunder weil ich fast keine schmerzen habe. daher will er mich nicht gleich operieren sondern erst wenn ich höllische schmerzen habe. na toll oder... soll ich echt warten bis ich schmerzen habe und mich erst dann operieren lassen. 
morgen muss ich nochmal in die klinik und ein mrt machen lassen. 
lg meli

----------


## sweety03

*Hallo Du, 
ich hab auch Hotelfachfrau gelernt, nachdem bei mir der Gleitwirbel festgestellt wurde musste ich meinen Beruf sofort aufgeben.
Ich mache jetzt eine Umschulung zur Speditionskauffrau.
Ich kann nicht mal mehr 2 Stunden am Stück stehen.
Meine Doc meint auch erst wenn nichts mehr geht eine OP da wir ja noch recht jung sind und das versteifen auch nicht ganz ungefährlich ist. Ich warte einfach ab bis nichts mehr geht.
Leider hab ich jetzt vielleicht noch Psoriasis arthritis. Aber ich warte mal einfach jetzt ab.
Ohne Schmerzmittel geht schon lang nichts mehr leider aber ich versuche weiter den Kopf hoch zu halten.  
LG Sweety*

----------


## fc1948

Hallo zusammen. 
Bei mir wurde der Gleitwirbel vor ca. 10 Jahren festgestellt. Der Wirbel ist rd. 2 cm verschoben. Damals war ich in der Werner-Wicker-Klinik in Bad Wildungen. Vielleicht kennt die ja jemand.  
Damals hat man mir gesagt, dass sollte operiert werden. Da mir aber eine Krankheitszeit von rd. 1. Jahr bescheinigt wurde und auch die Art und Weise der OP mir nicht ganz einerlei war (Man würde zwei Schnitte vorne und hinten machen und den Wirbel dann mit einer Platte und Schraube wieder richtig fixieren), habe ich mich zu keiner OP entschieden zumal ich ja grad 19 Jahre war.  
Beim Bund bin ich aufgrund des Gleitwirbel ausgemustert worden. Habe auch eine 20 % Behinderung anerkannt bekommen (war allerdings keinem etwas bringt). In den letzten Jahren habe ich immer mal wieder stärkere Schmerzen. Vor allem nach längerem stehen oder körperlicher Anstrengung. Auch ziehen die Schmerzen in die Oberschenkel und ab und zu bis in den Fuß. Mein Orthopäde hat mich nun zum MRT geschickt. Hier wurde mir gesagt, dass ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall L4/L5 habe. Mache jetzt Krankengymnastik.  
Muß ich mit einer OP rechnen? Wie sieht das beruflich aus? Wie lange ist man bei sowas im Krankenhaus und anschließend noch Krank bzw. Reha? Ich bin selbstständig zusammen mit meinem Onkel und daher oft unterwegs zwischen Büroarbeit und Baustellenarbeit (dadurch auch schweres heben).  
Das schlimme ist ja, wenn man einem davon erzählt, bekommt man nur gesagt, dass man sich nicht anstellen soll, dass ist so schlimm nicht. Ich denke manchmal, es müßte wirklich was ernsthaftes passieren, damit die Leute einem glauben, aber selber will man das nun ja auch wieder nicht.

----------


## Melsn

hallo fc1948, 
ich stimme deinen letzten absatz zu. ich bin momentan total durcheinander. die ärzte sagen ich soll operieren und meine familie sagt ich soll noch warten. ja muss ich oder sie mit dem schmerz leben. gott sei dank halten sich die schmerzen bis jetzt noch in grenzen aber mir wurde von den ärzten schon gesagt dass es noch schlimmer kommt. ich bin jetzt halt soweit dass ich denke dass ich mich lieber jetzt operieren lasse wo ich noch fit bin als wie erst wenn ich vor schmerzen nicht mehr gerade stehen kann.

----------


## tiny

hallo 
ich bin 18 jahre alt ... und habe seit mindestens 3 jahren ( da ist es mir das erste mal aufgefallen ) einen gleitwirbel ...
vor 2 jahren war ich schon mal beim arzt wegen beschwerden am rücken .. ich wurde zum röntgen geschickt ... ja ich war ja noch jung also abgeschwächte strahlungen .. auf dem bild war genau die wichtige stelle nicht zu erkennen ... na super .. da wurde mir gesagt, gut möglich das es ein vorläufiger bandscheibenvorfall ist .. mit 16!? dennoch ein gleitwirbel wurde nicht ausgeschlossen .. gut ich sollte das beobachten...
seit ungefähr einem halben jahr wurden die schmerzen stärker und meine Rückenmuskulatur wurde schwächer, die stabilisation im rücken hat gefehlt .. ich kann nicht gerade sitzen. im letzten monat gings sogar soweit das ich nicht mehr lange sitzen konnte, nur blöd wenn man noch zur Schule geht ... also quäl ich mich in der schule immer.
diese woche bin ich dann zum arzt gegangen ohne termin heißt erst mal schön 3 std warten. der sagte mir dann ist aufjeden fall schlechter geworden ... und aus einem wurden zwei ... na super ... hab dann eine Überweisung für ein MRT bekommen ... und eine Stützkorsage ... die sehr viel hilft, ich sitz wieder gerade, gehe ganz anders ... aber lange sitzen kann ich trotzdem nicht .. 
in gut 2 wochen komm ich dann in die röhre ... dann weis ich endlich mehr .. nur was mein orthopäde direkt gesagt hat ist das ich kein OP bekomme ... bin zu jung .. 
ich schreib dann noch mal wenn ich das MRT hinter mir habe ...  
Grüße und lasst den Kopf nicht hängen wir schaffen das schon irgentwie

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Tina, 
würde mich mal interessieren, was beim MRT herauskommt. Dann kann ich gezielt Tipps geben, wenn du möchtest. 
Bis dahin versuch mit Wärme und leichter Bewegung über die Runden zu kommen. Keine stauchenden Sachen, nicht springen, nicht den Rücken verdrehen.  
Sitzt du in der Schule eigentlich ganz brav und still da? Das sieht zwar der Lehrer gern, ist aber für den Rücken nicht so günstig. Besser ist das, was wir "dynamisches Sitzen" nennen: verändere öfter die Sitzpostion, wenn es gar nicht mehr geht dann steh mal kurz auf. Auch dein Rumpf ist voller Muskeln, und die sind für Dauerhaltearbeit nicht gemacht. Sie wollen sich bewegen. Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, daß Zappelphilippe seltener über Rückenschmerzen klagen als Leute, die stillhalten? 
Bis später,
Christiane

----------


## tiny

huhuu ...
ich bin auch mal gespannt was ich nach diesem Befund wieder alles aufgeben darf ... viele Hobbys durfte ich schon wegen meinen x-beinen aufgeben .. und wenn man das hier so hört darf ich wohl das tanzen auch an den nagel hängen .. was ich nicht will .. wir wollen dieses jahr wieder tuniere tanzen .. -.-
was das sitzen angeht in einer Position bleib ich nie .. finde keine wo ich gut sitzen kann .. und schon gar nicht gerade da genau der wirbel an die stuhllehne drückt .. 
noch eine frage auf meiner überweisung steht -> Therapierefraktäres Lumbalsyndrom Listhesis L5/S1 
ist das das viel anderster wie das was ihr habt .. weis das einer? 
ganz liebe grüße 
Kristina

----------


## Christiane

> auf meiner überweisung steht -> Therapierefraktäres Lumbalsyndrom Listhesis L5/S1

 
Das ist der lateinische Begriff für therapieunabhängig immerwiederkehrendes Wirbelgleiten.

----------


## tiny

> Das ist der lateinische Begriff für therapieunabhängig immerwiederkehrendes Wirbelgleiten.

 hmm ... 
danke ... heißt also soviel wie .. ich hab ganz schön in die schei** gegriffen ..  :Zwinker:  oder? 
dann hab ich noch eine frage:
können Kopfschmerzen und einschlafende Beine damit zusammen hängen? 
wie ist das mit dem Schulsport soll ich da zurücktreten oder normal mitmachen? 
ich hab vom orthopäden eine art Stützkorage bekommen nur jenachdem wie ich sitzte drückt der wirbel gegen die metall platten die da mit drin sind .. auch nicht besonders angenehm ...  
Ganz liebe Grüße
tina

----------


## Christiane

> ich hab ganz schön in die schei** gegriffen ..  oder?

 naja so direkt wollte ich es eigentlich nicht sagen. Wirbelgleiten ist immer ein Griff in die Sch***** 
Eingeschlafene Beine können damit zusammenhängen, das ist aber nicht bei jedem Patienten so. Das ist u.a. davon abhängig, wie weit die Wirbel ihre Postion verändern und wie die Bandscheiben reagieren. Das heißt, Blutgefäße und/oder Nerven können davon mitbetroffen sein. Das ist abhängig vom Befund. Wurden denn andere Ursachen bereits ausgeschlossen? 
Kopfschmerzen können ihre Ursache ebenfalls im  Rücken haben. Stell dir den Menschen voller Muskeln vor, die über sogenannte Muskelketten alle Bereiche des Körpers miteinander verbinden. Die einzelnen Körperpartien beeinflussen sich daher gegenseitig. Das hat u.U. zur Folge, daß eine Störung in einem Bereich Schmerzen auch woanders auslöst. Man spricht hier vom "übertragenen Schmerz". Das ist ohne Muskeltorso und anatomischer Tafel schlecht zu erklären, ich hoffe du hast es trotzdem verstanden. 
Im Schulsport mußt du nicht auf alles verzichten. Beim Laufsport, Handballspielen, Tanzen usw. kannst du ruhig mitmachen. Bei Geräten such dir die heraus, wo du nicht springen mußt oder hart landest. Achte darauf, daß du den Rumpf nicht massiv verdrehst und dich nicht von oben herunterbückst. Wenn du etwas vom Boden aufheben möchtest, gehst du am besten in die Knie.  
So ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts vergessen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Melsn

Hallo an alle! 
Endlich hab ich die seite wieder gefunden.
Ich habe eine Kur bewilligt bekommen. Fahre am 31.3.09 für 3 Wochen nach Niederösterreich in das Gesundheitsresort Raxblick. Bin schon gespannt ob mir die kur was bringt. War schon mal jemand von euch auf Kur?
Liebe grüße aus Tirol
Meli

----------


## tiny

huhuuuu
also ich bin grad vom MRT gekommen .. 
also ein gleitwirbel ist es nicht .. 
doch was es genau ist konnte mir der radiologe auch nicht sagen .. muss also jetzt zur befundsbesprechung zu meinem orthopäde ..
was da dann raus kommt .. ich weis es nicht .. bin mal gespannt .. 
aber die schmerzen bleiben ja trotzdem .. -.-
naja abwarten und tee trinken ... 
mehr kann ich ja jetzt auch nicht machen .. =(
grüße 
tiny

----------


## Melsn

guten morgen!
hört sich schon mal gut an dass es kein gleitwirbel ist. 
wann hast du den termin beim orthopäde?

----------


## tiny

naja kennt ihr sicher .. lange wartezeiten ... muss meine mum gleich mal fragen, konnte nicht anrufen war in der schule .. hoffe die hat dran gedacht .. weil die scherzen sind echt nicht grad schwach .. -.-
will echt gucken das das alles schnell ende ist .. nur ohne richtige diagnose kann auch nichts gemacht werden .. und laut radiologe muss ich sicher noch mal zum röntgen um die wirbelsäule von der seite zu röntgen ... 
er hat gesagt das einzige was er ausschliessen kann ist ein gleitwirbel ... sonst is alles möglich .. selbst tumor hat der gesagt .. Oo will ich ja mal nicht hoffen .. deshalb will ich auch so schnell wie möglich zum arzt .. 
naja mal sehn was kommt .. soll nur schnell gehn .. sitzen ist die totale qual .. und was macht man in der schule? sitzen sitzen sitzen .. -.-
schönen abend noch 
tiny

----------


## Melsn

was hast du den fürn arzt der dir gleich so ne heiden angst einjagt

----------


## tiny

ich mein alles hat dafür gesprochen das es so ist .. 
hab jetzt am dienstag einen termin .. bin mal gespannt .. 
was haben die mit euch alles gemacht .. also untersuchungen und soo

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Tiny, 
ich weiß auch nicht was Du nun hast, hoffe natürlich das es etwas gut Behandelbares ist. 
Aber ganz unabhängig davon scheinst Du zur Zeit von Schmerzen geplagt zu sein, wobei Sitzen eher schmerzverstärkend von Dir wahrgenommen wird. Du wirst Dich doch auf Grund der Schmerzen in der Schule sowie nicht auf den Unterricht konzentrieren können. Ich denke es ist in Ordnung, dass man dem Unterricht fern bleibt, wenn Sitzen allein zur Qual wird. 
Werden Deine Schmerzen bereits mit Schmerzmitteln therapiert? Bist Du schon beraten worden welche Schmerzmedi am Vielversprechensten sind ? Eine gute Schmerztherapie finde ich immer wichtig, wenn nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass die Schmerzursache schnell behoben werden kann.
Meine Daumen sind am Dienstag gedrückt, dass es sich um etwas gut Behandelbares handelt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Melsn

drück dir natürlich auch die daumen tiny.....
also ich nehme momentan doclobene uno 150 mg gegen die schmerzen.

----------


## tiny

hallo ihr ... 
danke justitia und danke melsn... ich kann aber nicht aus der schule bleiben wegen rückenschmerzen .. die halten mich jaa auch für bekloppt ... mein sportlehrer verarscht mich schon und meint ich hätte spaß am entschuldigungen schreiben .. und vom unterrichtsstoff her kann ich das auch nicht machen ich verpass ja viel zu viel .. bis zu den ersten prüfungen ist nicht mehr lang ...
schmerzmittel nehm ich keine nur sehr selten .. soll davon nicht zu viele nehmen hab mal 2 monate lang jedentag iboprofen genommen ... un die wirken nicht mehr .. und jetzt wenns gaaanz schlimm ist hol ich mal ne paracetamol ... aber einen unterschied merk ich auch nicht ... -.- muss halt jetzt mal den dienstag abwarten ... hoffentlich bekommt der wenigstens was raus .. weil ohne diagnose von einem arzt zum nächsten geschickt zu werden is ganz schön sche*** ... mach ich auch nicht mit .. 
ich halte euch auf dem laufenden ...
liebe grüße 
tiny

----------


## zoe038

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
ist nur ein Frage der Zeit, daß jeder Bertoffene hier landet. 
Mich hats erst vor einigen Tagen erwischt, vermutlich ist mir der Ring am L5 bei einem Ausrutscher auf einer Treppe gebrochen, eventuell aber auch ein Ermüdungsbruch, arbeite seit Jahren schwerer als meine Statur erlaubt, nach drei Leistenbrüchen in den vergangenen 25 Jahren nun das, sollte doch etwas kürzer treten :Zwinker:  
Vor einer Woche also habe ich wieder mal kräftemäßig so übertrieben, daß ich abends kaum noch stehen konnte. Die Nacht war schlaflos und höllisch, wobei dazu gesagt werden sollte, daß wir Männer sowieso keinen Schmerz aushalten. 
Wären wir die Gebärenden, müßten die Kinder wohl als Halbwaise aufwachsen, wir sterben ja bei der Geburt vor lauter Schmerzen :coffin_dance_eyes:  
Schmerzen also in der linken Pobacke, lokal am äusseren Oberschenkel und am Schienbein aussen, dort sehr schmerzhaft und auch taub.
Vermutlich war ich allgemein so geschwächt, daß die Rückenmuskulaturkraft zusammenbrach und daraufhin der Lendenwirbel 7 mm hineinrutschte. 
Der Arzt verschrieb mir Diclovit, eine Kombi aus Diclofenac und B-Vitaminen, den Magenschutz übernimmt Pantoloc.
Ersteres dreimal, zweiteres zweimal täglich. 
Keine Ahnung, welche Schmerzen ich ohne das Zeugs gespürt hätte, an Schlaf war immer noch nicht zu denken, ok, vielleicht ein paar Minuten oder so.
Also noch eine vor dem "Schlafengehen" (haha) und dann die Einnahme auf alle sechs Stunden gelegt. Und Wasser getrunken - und gelassen - wie nie im Leben zuvor.
(Ha! Pause, muß wieder was trinken) 
Wenn ich hier lese, wie lange Ihr auf Röntgen und MRT warten müßt! Eine Frechheit!!
Hier in Bregenz gehe ich ohne Termin zum Röntgen, komme längstens innert einer Stunde dran, warte noch eine Viertel und kann die Bilder mitnehmen. Den Befund bekommt der Arzt innert ein paar Stunden per Email. Ist halt eine Kleinstadt und wir haben diesbezüglich richtig Glück. Nämlich: 
Jetzt will der Doc noch eine MRT, ruft dort an, selbe Adresse wie Röntgen, - ich soll drei Stunden später kommen!! Befund ein Tag später beim Arzt, noch vor mir.
Na gut, das war Glück, aber viel länger dauerts auch sonst nicht, höre ich. 
Schmerzen hab ich immer noch gleich viel, logo, bei so einer Herumrennerei.
Soll endlich Ruhe geben und ins Bett liegen. Hä?
Mußt dich ja dauernd wenden oder irgendwie bewegen, sonst rostest Du ein, und dann erst recht: Aua!! 
"Trink jetzt mal das, vorsichtig, es ist sehr heiß!" - meine bessere Hälfte.  :c_10cheers_3: 
Häng irgendwie im und ums Bett herum, checke diese Seite und google mich durchs Wirbelgleiten. Die Zeit vergeht - sorry, mußte grad pipi  :Smiley:  - der Abend kommt, klar "bettest" Dich dauernd um, aber die Schmerzen? Das böse Brennen im Schienbein spür ich kaum noch, wo war doch das genau? Oben? Weiter unten? 
Wenn ich mich schnell bewege, stichts schon noch da und dort, und beim Gehen spür ich auch das Schienbein, aber kein Vergleich mit früher.
Die Nacht war schon nicht mehr so übel und regelmässig das flockige Zeug mit heissem Wasser getrunken, ich träum schon wieder vom Bäume ausreissen. 
Gemach, alter Junge! Beim Übertreiben spür ichs schon noch und das ist gut so  :Smiley: 
Diclovit und Pantoloc nicht mehr angerührt seit gestern Mittag. 
Jetzt such ich nicht mehr nach einer schnellen und einfachen Operationsmöglichkeit, damit ich möglichst schnell wieder arbeiten kann, sondern brenne darauf, daß mich das Mädchen von der Physiotherapie morgen anruft und mir die weiteren Termine durchgibt, oder soll ichs doch wagen? Apropos: 
Mein Arzt hat schon geschaut, als er mir die Physio verschrieb, und ich ihm sagte, wohin ich gehen will, weil ich mich dort schon angemeldet habe.
"Meinst Du, weil Du zwei Tage nicht ordinierst, tu ich die zwei Tage lang nichts!"  :Zwinker:  
Eine sehr hilfreiche Übung haben sie mir schon gezeigt; weil ich nicht weiß, ob es erlaubt ist, kann ich sie hier jetzt nicht beschreiben. 
Aber auch wenns verboten ist, bis es gestrichen wird, habens einige von Euch gelesen:
Das flockige Zeug im heißen Wasser sind Schüßlersalze, hergestellt von Pflüger, Rheda.
So ungefähr je elf Stück Einser, Zweier, Dreier und Siebener.
(Calcium floratum, Calcium phosphoricum, Ferrum phosphoricum und Magnesium phosphoricum)
Wofür die ersten beiden sind, ist mir egal, aber die Dreier sind gegen die Entzündung und das Magnesium ist gegen die Schmerzen.
Ich weiß, das gibts nur bei Homöopathen oder so, und sei in der Apotheke sauteuer.
Ich kenn eben einen in der Schweiz, da ists noch zahlbar.
Pflüger wird schon auskunftsfreudig sein, denke ich. 
Davon kannst auch kaum eine Überdosis nehmen und schadet dem Körper nicht, höchstens der Pharmaindustrie :tongue_2_06:  
Es gäbe da ein Vertebroplastie, ruft mich eben meine Cousine, Krankenschwester a.D. an.
Ok, werde mich wieder melden.
K.

----------


## Melsn

hallo an alle
sitze gerade im büro (bin sekretärin) und im bereich des steißbein brennt mein rücken wie verrückt. außerdem schläft mir seit ein paar tagen das rechte bein immer öfters ein. ein sehr unangenehmes gefühl. 
bin schon gespannt ob mir die kur die ich am 31. märz antrete was bringt. 
lg meli

----------


## tiny

hallöle .. 
so ich war beim arzt .. und wie befüchtet .. ich habe nichts .. nur wo kommen dann meine schmerzen her .. wenn ich das wenigstens wüsste ... ich will auch nit die ganze zeit schmerzmittel nehmen .. die wirken bei mir nach ner zeit auch gar nit mehr .. -.-
den befund kann ich euch auch noch abtippen .. muss aber jetzt erst mal in die schule .. -.-
liebe grüße 
tiny

----------


## Anja F.

Hi, hab gerstern die Diagnose Sp... L5/S1 bekommen, hörte sich an wie: "Pech gehabt, ist chronisch!" Hab ne Sport-Reha verschrieben bekommen, 50 Einheiten für 18 Monate, ob das hilft? Lg anja

----------


## Melsn

hallo anja
welchen grad hast du beim wirbelgleiten? ich hab Grad III bis IV also schon das schlimmste. ab 31. märz bin ich für 3 wochen auf kur. bin schon gespannt ob es mir hilft.
lg melanie

----------


## erT

nabend,
der letzte beitrag ist zwar nun schon etwas älter, aber ich hoffe hier schaut vllt doch nochmal wer rein.
habe ähnliche probleme wie die meisten hier.
schon vor jahren (heute bin ich 21) bekam ich probleme mit nacken/halswirbelsäule. wurde quasi anhand eines tinitus erkannt. war aber alles noch halb so wild. etwa ein jahr krankengymnastik/manuelle therapie bis es besser war.
anschließend waren die obere wirbelsäule und die muskeln drumherum anfällig für verspannungen, weniger schlimmer schmerzen und viel 'geknacke'.
ließ sich recht uneingeschränkt mit leben...bis auf stundenlanges sitzen -z.b. vorm rechner - was mir nicht sehr guttat. auf die ein oder andere massage hat man sich dann sehr gefreut. aber wem geht es  nicht so?  :Zwinker: 
dazu kommt ein recht ausgeprägtes hohlkreuz, welches ich eigentlich schon immer hatte, mir aber auch nie probleme bereitet hat, sofern ich nicht viele stunden stehen musste. 
später haben dann (ursache nicht wirklich geklärt; zu kleine schuhe?) meine fuße fehlstellungen angenommen, weshalb ich einlagen bekam. einige zeit getragen, neue schuhe gekauft, einlagen passten nicht rein, sache gegessen. 
spiele seit einigen jahren volleyball; aufgrund der vereinsstruktur mal mehr mal weniger. 
nun ging es vor etwa 2-3 jahren mit stärkeren rückenbeschwerden im lendenbereich los. nach ausgiebigem vball training eigentlich kein wunder. wer die stellungen beim angriff kennt weiß was ich meine  :Zwinker: 
...sie traten aber auch nur nach dem spielen auf, besonders bei turnieren mit 5,6,7 oder 10 spielen am nachmittag. ich springe viel, hoch und gerne, womit ich mir diese beschwerden eigentlich immer gut erklären konnte.
im abitur hatte ich sport-lk; laufen, hochsprung, weitsprung, speerwerfen, diskus und und und. habe alles super gerne gemacht, aber heute denke ich, dass besonders geschichten wie hochsprung nicht für meinen rücken erfunden wurden. nunja, mehr als ein gefühl wie heftiger muskelkater im lenden- und leistenbereich blieb dabei nie. 1-2 tage später war es soweit, dass es nur noch bei grober überstreckung der WS gezwickt hat. 
inzwischen ist wieder ein gutes jahr vergangen, in dem ich viel viel volleyball gespielt habe. bis letzte woche.
nur durch die schulferien (trainingshalle hat währenddessen geschlossen) bemerkte ich, dass das 'muskelkatergefühl' in den beinen garnicht mehr wegging. zusätzlich piekte, zuckte, juckte, kribbelte es fast am ganzen körper, wenn ich z.b. ruhig im bett lag. ich kann nicht beurteilen ob es in der kurzen zeit wirklich schlimmer geworden ist, oder es nur den eindruck machte, weil ich von dort an keine erklärung mehr dafür hatte (sport, irgendwas gehoben,...).
nundenn, ab zum arzt. röntgen. gleitwirbel. (ich glaube) L5 ist an der rückseite nicht komplett zusammengewachsen, was die stabilität beeinträchtig und den wirbel 'ins hohlkreuz' drückt. dazu leichter, anfänglicher verschleiß im rechten hüftgelenk. bandage verschrieben bekommen, die ich beim sport tragen sollte, ein DIN A4 zettel mit rückenübungen mit auf den weg und überweisung an den neurologen ("um zu gucken ob schon was kaputt ist"), aus war der arztbesuch.
ca. ne woche später bin ich wieder dort gelandet. konnte mich einfach nicht mit den erklärungen (wenn man es denn so nennen darf) anfreunden. hatte ein ungutes gefühl bei der sache. klar, der kopf macht den wirbelschaden mit, der kopf denkt bei einem wirbelschaden tut der wirbel weh. woher aber kommen die merkwürdigen schmerzen in den beinen und teilweise auch armen? woher das seltene, aber vorhandene pieksen im bauch/beckenbereich. woher die schmerzen in der leiste, besonders auch auf der linken seite? woher die kopfschmerzen? woher der schwindel?
onkel doktor verschrieb mir darauf hin 6 mal krankengymnastik, damit ich die richtigen übungen fachlich erklärt bekomme und anschließend unter eigenregie zuhause ausüben kann. kopfschmerzen 'können' aus dem nackenbereich kommen, der 1. sowieso etwas mitgenommen ist und 2. durch die lendengeschichte noch stärker und 'falscher' beansprucht wird.
nochmal eine woche später erneuter arztbesuch bei einem anderen dr.
er konnte mir alles besser erklären, führte mir eine zukunftsprognose auf, verbot mir das volleyballspielen  :Cry: , fußball, tennis und eigentlich alles wo viel gesprungen und 'verdreht' wird. also alles was spaß macht. motorradfahren darf/soll ich weiterhin aufgrund der entlastenden haltung.rennrad wäre aber noch besser  :Zwinker: 
nun erstmal beruhigt nach hause, termine bei einem -man sagt- sehr guten physiotherapeuten gemacht. habe nun 2 'liegungen' hinter mir.  
am ersten tag hat er getastet, geknackt, gedreht, gedrückt, gezogen, etc pp. und stellte eine leichte, aber deutlich vorhandene schrägstellung des beckens fest. wahrscheinlicher auslöser > füße. im ganzen hat sich da die katze aber wohl selbst in den schwanz gebissen und das ganze hat sich von unten nach oben, mehrmals drumherum und wieder zurück geschaukelt.
er sieht das ganze aber recht optimistisch und meint die größten beschwerden - besonders die austrahlungen in andere körperregionen - seien einigermaßen schnell zu beheben. einige übungen tun wirklich gut, andere eher weniger. entspannt fühlte ich mich im anschluss aber nicht wirklich. der anfang war aber gemacht und ich hoffe nun das beste. auch einige grundübungen für rücken/rumpf tun mir gut, wenn ich mich einmal am tag 20 minuten damit beschäftige. geschichten wie joggen, oder leichtes volleyballspielen (ohne angaben, angriffe und großartige sprünge) machen sich aber deutlich bemerkbar. 
damit das ganze jetzt nicht nur so aussieht, als wäre ich verzweifelter hobbyschriftsteller hier noch ein paar worte zur erklärung.
habe jeden beitrag dieses threads gelesen und stellte fest, dass kaum jemand hier erklärungen/ursachen für seine probleme kennt. noch viel weniger lösungen. 
in der konsequenz würde ich meinen gleitwirbel - und alles was er mit sich zieht - als krönung eines verkorksten, leichtsinnigen lebensstyls betrachten. 
beim arzt war ich erst, wenn orthopädisch nicht korrekt geformte knochtenteile aus ursprünglich nicht vorhandenen körperöffnungen ragten,
oder mit blut im stuhl. (nicht wörtlich nehmen. SO bei mir noch nicht vorgekommen  :Zwinker:  )
mein nacken- und fußproblem habe ich nicht ernst genug genommen,
viel sport und firlefanz in/mit offenbar falschen haltungen und techiken ausgeübt.
(jahrelang skateboard auf teilweise waghalsigem niveau, jeden baum und berg bestiegen, flickflack hier, rittberger dort) 
im sportkurs ist es irgendwie klar, dass der lehrer bei extrem rückenunfreundlichen geschichten wie hochsprung (ab 1,70m KANN der rücken sich dabei nicht gut fühlen  :Zwinker:  ) nicht jeden schüler als privatpatient behandeln und  auf fitness- und orthopädischen zustand des einzelnen rücksicht nehmen kann. addipliziert mit ein bisschen leichtsinn ergibt es im ganzen so einen murks.
habe meine einlagen für die schuhe nun wieder drin, trage die bandage bei betätigung, habe ne neue matratze gekauft (alternative wär ein kleinwagen gewesen  :Zwinker:  )und achte auf jede bewegung und jedes zeichen meines körpers.
die matratze hat leider ~3 wochen liefezeit. kann noch nicht sagen ob sie nützt.
schmerzen sind insgesamt kein deut besser, aber ich weiß wie ich sie manchmal kurzfristig lindern kann und hoffe, dass auf dauer die therapiemaßnahmen plus rück- und vorsicht zu einem erfolg führen und ich irgendwann auch wieder beschwerdefrei sporteln und sogar volleyball spielen kann. 
ein bisschen hinlegen, beine etwa 90° auf z.b. einen stuhl kann wunder wirken.
habe so einen schaumstoffklotz, den ich auch gut mit aufs bett nehmen kann. 
morgens wache ich einigermaßen fit auf, je später der abend, desto nerviger und schmerzvoller wirds, was ich mir schlichtweg durch die vertikale belastung erkläre. 
vielleicht hilft das ganze ja wem, nochmal über alles nachzudenken und eventuell stellt der eine oder andere ja auch ähnliches bei sich fest, (leichte vorerkrankungen, wessen zusammenhänge mit dem rücken im ersten moment wohlmöglich absurd erscheinen) und kann versuchen die sache noch von woanders anzugehen.   
uuuuuund nun teil 2.  :Grin: 
da ich ja nun noch ganz und garnicht lange mit dem eigentlichen problem zu leben habe stellen sich natürlich noch einige fragen, die mich immer wieder verrückt machen, auch wenn ich teilweise schon mehrfach antwort bekommen habe. 
dazu kommt mal die aussage (meist von physiotherapeuten) alles halb so wild, lässt sich wieder hinbiegen. 
mal etwas wie 'so und so siehts aus, mal schauen obs schlimmer wird' (in etwa der wortlaut meines ersten arztes)
und im internet findet man zur krönung natürlich die verrücktesten sachen von 'sitz dynamisch' bis 'gehirntransplantation und bekämpfung von tumoren'. 
macht sich bei euch auch noch was bemerkbar, außer schmerzen in den beinen?
habt ihr auch hüft- und/oder besonders leistenbeschwerden, oder ist das ein anderer schuh?
zwickts manchmal in der bauchgegend? ob vorne, ob hinten, ob innen, außen, oben oder unten?
probleme mit den armen? kopfschmerzen? (die laut meiner information definitiv nichts mit dem lendenbereich zu tun haben, sondern wenn dann von nacken/hals ausgehen)
ab und zu zucken in den beinen? (nicht so wie einem hin und wieder ein augenlid 'flackert', sondern eine, nicht sehr extreme, aber deutliche, kurze muskelkontraktion).
den schwindel den ich 1,2 mal hatte habe ich vorerst auf andere geschichten wie wetter, essen/trinken und schlaf geschoben. ist eigentlich nichts akutes und ich hoffe es bleibt so.
meine sorge ist einfach, dass der rücken alles 'überdeckt'. war nun lange nicht beim arzt und hab ein bisschen angst, dass vllt doch nicht alles nur davon ausgeht. jeder sagt nur 'rücken KANN auch kopf verursachen' oder 'rücken schlägt MÖGLICHERWEISE auch auf arme, hüfte, bauch oder sonstwas aus'. mal zum allgemeinmediziner wollte ich auf jeden fall (blut checken, ob vllt irgendein mangel herrscht, durchfragen etc pp), aber ich kann doch nun nicht von einem arzt zum nächsten hüpfen. voll und ganz auf die -wie ihr ja wisst - etwas schwammigen aussagen von 1,2 ärzten kann ich aber irgendwie auch nicht bauen.  
letzte frage:
meint ihr solche dinge wie die einlagen, andere haltung oder die bandage können kurzfristig erstmal 'neue' beschwerden einleiten, weil die 'richtige' stellung erstmal natürlich eine ganz andere ist, als gewohnt und vom körper somit als 'falsch' mit aua gedeutet wird :Huh?:  
das solls nun erstmal gewesen sein...ich denke auch es ist genug  :Zwinker:  
gute nacht und ich hoffe auf vllt doch noch die eine oder andere antwort! 
manu

----------


## Melsn

einen wunderschönen guten morgen! 
endlich finde ich mal wieder zeit zum schreiben. war ende märz für 3 wochen auf kur und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. mir wurden sehr viele übungen für zu hause gezeigt. leider ist die umsetzung zu hause nicht so einfach da ich 2 jobs habe und mir einfach die zeit fehlt :-( 
vor 3 wochen war ich zur nachuntersuchung in der klinik innsbruck. der behandelnde arzt wollte mich zuerst nicht röngten weil er mein dass sich seit der letzten röngtenaufnahme vom november 2008 bestimmt nichts getan hat. ich beharrte aufs röngten. tja der arzt war sichtlich geschockt als er das neue röngtenbild in den händen hielt. der wirbel war weiter gerutscht und das nicht wenig. er hat mir verschwiegen wieviel und mir nur eine überweisung zu einem anderen arzt in der klinik geschrieben. den termin habe ich jetzt in 2 wochen. 
er meinte nur dass ich mir gedanken machen sollte ob ich jetzt eine op bevorzuge und sie würden mir nur hinten aufschneiden und den wirbel befestiegen so wie er jetzt ist. mein körper hat sich schon an die fehlbildung gewöhnt und so wäre es nicht weiter schlimm wenn er in dieser position bleibt. also würden sie den wirbel "sichern" damit er nicht mehr rutschen kann. 2te option wäre weiter warten bis er rutscht und rutscht und dann werd ich halt von vorne und hinten aufgeschnitten und versteift. 
so was soll ich jetzt tun  :Huh?:   :Huh?:   :Huh?:  
habe wirbelgleiten L5/S1 Grad 3 bis 4 wobei alle auf 4 tendieren 
liebe grüße aus innsbruck 
melanie

----------


## Christiane

Heißt das, dir bleibt die OP nicht erspart? Dann lieber jetzt als abzuwarten, bis das Wirbelgleiten noch mehr Schaden anrichtet. Über den Eingriff und die Risiken wird dich der Operateur aufklären.

----------


## Johan74

Hallo Leidensgenossen ,  ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit dem LWK5/SWK1 eine Verschiebung um ca. 7mm es ist nicht viel aber leider muss man manchmal sehr leiden , zudem ist mein  Becken nach hinten geneigt und das rechte Bein um ca. 10mm zu kurz. Täglich leichte bis mittel starke Schmerzen meist kurzzeitig oder pulsierend , seltener ganz starker Schmerz mit Taubheit in den Beinen und Beckenbereicht. Vor kurzen bin ich sogar von den schmerz kollapsiert. Richtige Probleme mit der Krankheit habe ich seit ca. 1,5 Jahren wobei der Orthopäde es erst im diesen Jahr gefunden hat. Im letzen Jahr habe ich paar mal stärkere schmerzen gehabt da es nur  ca. 2 Stunden dauerte habe ich mir keine grösseren Sorgen gemacht , ehrlich gesagt mag ich Besuche beim Arzt nicht besonders. Vor ca. zwei Monaten habe ich eine sechs wöchige Kur über die LVA gemacht. Leider ist der schmerz nicht weg , der Oberarzt sagte mich auch das ich keine Wunder erwarten soll , mehr Sport auf die Dauer um die Bauchmuskulatur zu stärken.  Eine OP wurde mir aber trotz nur 7 mm Verschiebung empfohlen , eine innerbetriebliche  Versetzung bzw. eine Umschulung .Meine jetzige Tätigkeit ist wirklich nicht gut für den Rücken.  Seit etwa drei Monaten leide ich unter starken Schmerzen in den Unterschenkel und Fersen am meisten nach langem stehen oder laufen kann es etwas mir dem Gleitwirbel zu tun haben ?  Schönen Sonntag ! Gruß

----------


## Christiane

Das ist aus der Ferne schwer zu sagen. Es kann mit dem Gleitwirbel zusammenhängen, aber auch andere Ursachen haben, z.B. Hohlkreuz, Bandscheibenschäden, muskuläre Dysbalancen, Durchblutungsstörungen. Was wurde denn während der Kur mit dir gemacht und welche Therapien laufen momentan?

----------


## Johan74

Hallo , follgende Anwendungen sind auf der Kur gemacht worden ,
Bewegungsbad,Fahhrad-Ergometer,Crosstrainer, MTT , Rückenschule , Laufband , Hydro-Jet , 2 Zellenbad , Fango , Kurzwelle / Microwelle , Interferenzstrom wobei Teil auch für den Nackenbereich bestimmt was Diagnose chronische haltungs und belastungsabhängige Lumbalgien bei Spondyloyse LWK5 bds. mit Spondylolisthesis LWK5/SWK1 , myostatischer Rumpfinsuffizienz . 
rezidiv. belastungsabhängige Zerviko-Brachialgien bei HWS-Fehlstatik und Dysbalance der Hals - Nacken -Schultermuskulatur . 
An der Irena nehme ich nicht teil weil es Zeitlich nicht möglich ist.
Ich mache meine Übungen für die Bachmuskulatur , Crosstrainer falls es finanziel in der nächsen Zeit hinbekomme möchte ich weiter MTT machen. 
Gruß

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Johann, 
du hast bereits viel gemacht. Kannst du jetzt sagen, dass sich deine Rückenschmerzen seit der Kur gebessert haben? Die OP kann man sich als letzte Möglichkeit offenhalten, wenn alle anderen Therapieversuche nicht viel gebracht haben. 
Die MTT halte ich für sehr sinnvoll. Finanziell wird es machbar, wenn du dir eine Verordnung für "KG-Gerät" ausstellen lässt. Du leistest dann nur deine gesetzliche Zuzahlung und musst nicht den vollen Preis löhnen. 
Läuft bei dir eigentlich auch eine Schmerztherapie? Unbehandelte Schmerzen verselbständigen sich nämlich gern und werden dann chronisch. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Johan74

Hallo ,
ich bedanke mich für deine Antworten ;-)
Nein die Schmerzen sind immer noch da leider , soll nicht bedeuten das die Kur nichts gebracht hat , es war eine richtige Lehre wie man mit seinen Körper umgehen soll.
Ich drücke es mal so aus keine bedeutsame Änderung , in den Lendwirbelbereich ( der Arzt sage mir auch das ich keine Wunder nach so einer kurzen zeit erwarten soll ) der Muskulatur des Nackens geht es wesentlich besser. 
Nein eine Schmerztherapie habe ich nicht angeboten bekommen was genau soll ich darunter verstehen ?
Ich glaube mein grösstes Problem ist der Job , ich versuche noch in dieser Woche ein Termin bein Rehaberater zu bekommen und möchte mich über die Möglichkeiten erkundigen die mir zu verfügung stehen.
Ich bedanke mich für deine Mühe 
LG

----------


## Christiane

Heißt das, du bekommst keine Schmerzmittel? Bei einer Schmerztherapie wird dir in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Medikament zwischen die betroffenen Wirbel gespritzt (Ultraschall- oder CT-assistiert). Da ist meistens auch noch etwas gegen Entzündungen mit drin. Du erhältst auch Tabletten für zuhause. Ggf wird die Therapie auch durch eine Psychotherapie und Entspannungstraining begleitet. Schmerzen bekämpfen ist sehr wichtig, da sie sich sonst im Nervensystem "einbrennen" und das Rückenmark weiterhin zum Gehirn feuert, wenn die Ursache schon längst beseitigt ist. 
Nimm mal den Termin beim Rehaberater wahr. So wie es bei dir aussieht, wird es wohl auf eine Umschulung hinauslaufen. Das dauert aber einige Wochen, bis alles in Sack und Tüten ist. Lass dir aber bitte keinen rein sitzenden Beruf aufschwatzen. Am besten sind Tätigkeiten, die zwischen Sitzen, Laufen und Stehen wechseln.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Johan74

Hallo Christiane , 
ich habe Meloxicam und Talvosilen bekommen und nehme es auch bei Schmerzen bzw. beim ansetzen der Schmerzen ein.
Zum Glück treten die starken Schmerzattacken nicht oft ein.Auch wenn der Schmerz kurz ist ( füllt sich wie ein Einstich einer Nagel an ) weis ich nicht genau bleiben die Schmerzen oder ist es gleich vorbei.
Ich fülle den Schmerz oberhalb vom Anusbereich deswegen musste ich vor der Diagnose des Orthopäden alle Untersuchungen wie Darmspiegelung über mich ergehen lassen was nicht besonders angenehm ist.
" Lass dir aber bitte keinen rein sitzenden Beruf aufschwatzen. Am besten sind Tätigkeiten, die zwischen Sitzen, Laufen und Stehen wechseln. " 
Genau an sowas habe ich gedacht ;-) jedoch muss ich mich genau informieren für welche Berufe meine jetztigen Qualifikationen reichen. 
Ich bedanke mich bei Dir für deine raschen Antworten und deine Zeit. 
Leider kommt es mir oft vor das man nicht immer von der Umgebung ernst genommen wird :-(  
LG Johan

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Johann, 
das Schmerzbild ist typisch für Gleitwirbel und auch für Bandscheibenprobleme. Wenn sich auf längere Sicht keine Besserung einstellt, muss man über eine OP nachdenken. Du wirst zwar auch dann nicht völlig beschwerdefrei sein, aber in den meisten Fällen sind die Leute deutlich schmerzärmer. 
Ist es denn in deiner Firma nicht möglich, dass dir ein anderer Arbeitsplatz zugewiesen wird? 
Wenn du bei deiner Beraterin den Antrag auf berufliche Reha (= Umschulung auf Kosten deines Rentenversicherungsträgers) stellst, wirst du zunächst einer Maßnahme geschickt, bei der du verschiedene Eignungstests absolvierst. Du wirst dort auch nach deinen Interessen und Berufswünschen befragt. Am letzten Tag findet ein Gespräch statt, wo dir dann auch gesagt wird, welche Berufe du ausüben kannst und welche nicht.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Johan74

Hi
on es in der jetzigen Firma möglich ist bin ich am bezweifeln und wenn wird die Arbeit auch nicht besser.
Ich warte einfach ab was die LVA macht.
LG Johan

----------


## ChristianM.

Schoenen Guten Abend .
Ich habe auch L5/S1 grad 1 glaube ich .Es wurde vor ca. 3 monaten diagnostiziert.
Ich war schon im MRT und der wirbe ist 1.4 mm rausgerutscht .Ich habe eigentlich dauerhaft schmerzen besonders beim sitzen nach laner Zeit und mein Bein schlaeft gelegentlich ein . Im Krankenhaus war ich acuh schon weil ich eigentlich operiert werden sollte aber die im Krankenhaus meinten das . sie das nicht so gerne machen wuerden weil ich noch so jung bin (23) daher hat mit der wirbelsaeulenarzt erstmal ein Extremes Rumpfaufbau training verordnet ueber 3 Monate . Soll jetzt erstmal nochmal in den MRT und dann soll irgendwas mit den nervenkanaelen geguckt werden . Aber es geht halt um die schmerzen abends auf dem Sofa beim Sitzen. 
LG Christian

----------


## Johan74

Hi,
Muskelaufbau ist nie schlecht.Leider zeigt es bei mir bis jetzt keine grosse Wirkung.
Die Schmerzen bekomme ich immer öffter aber nicht aufgeben jeder Mensch ist anders ;-)
Gute Besserung !

----------


## Zitronella

Hallo, 
mir wurde auch eine OP nahegelegt, entweder mit den Schmerzen weiterleben oder OP,  
rechtsbetonte Claudicatio spinalis Symptomatik bei hochgradiger Spinalkanalstenose LWK 3/4 und 4/5 mit Spondylolisthese im Segment L4/5 
habe KG bekommen, PRT hat keinen Erfolg gebracht, mir bleibt jetzt nur noch die OP, aber bringt sie mir den ersehnten Erfolg und kann ich danach in meinem Beruf in der Altenpflege wieder arbeiten?  
LG

----------


## Christiane

Hall Zitronella, 
bei einer Spinalkanalstenose helfen konservative Therapien leider nur begrenzt. Du wirst nie dauerhafte Ruhe haben. Physiotherapie kann bei dir nur an den Symptomen arbeiten und hilft meist nur kurzfristig. Ich sehe als Alternative nur die OP. 
Nach der OP wirst du nicht sofort schmerzfrei sein. Die versteiften Segmente sind eine Umstellung, der Körper muss sich erst daran gewöhnen. Stell dich darauf ein, dass deine Beweglichkeit eingeschränkt sein wird. Nach der Op wirst du noch einige Zeit krankgeschrieben sein, evl steht noch eine Reha an. Insgesamt gesehen wird es dir aber wahrscheinlich besser gehen als momentan. 
Ob du in deinem Beruf weiterarbeiten kannst, musst du nach der Op klären. Niemand kann jetzt ganz genau voraussagen, wie es dir in einigen Monaten gehen wird. 
Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Christiane

----------


## mel_kane

Hallo, 
ich bin 27 und habe vor 6 jahren eine spodylolisthese L5/S1 und eine Skoliose disgnostiziert bekommen. Der Grad ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich denke, es ist noch gering..im Befund stand 1,5cm, ein Orthopäde, der die Röntgenbilder angeschaut hat, meinte "die haben sich vermessen, das is viel weniger..höchstens 1cm" (aha..) 
Meine Beschwerden habe ich ganz gut im Griff, kann in akuten Fällen auch mit Bewegung viel erreichen und hab schon ewig keine Ibuprofen mehr genommen  :Zwinker: . Ich sitze viel (Student) und komme eher selten zu Yoga etc.. 
Als ich letztens beim Chiropraktiker war, wurde mir noch ein Beckenschiefstand anhand der Röntgenbilder diagnostiziert. Auch schön, dass sich 3 Ärzte die Bilder anschauen, und jeder was anderes erkennt..der Chiropraktiker meinte aber, der Schiefstand könnte der Auslöser für die Skoliose sein. (ich erinnere mich dunkel an die Diagnose "Hohlkreuz" in der ersten Klasse, aber mehr ist da nie passiert..) 
Mein eigentliches Anliegen ist folgendes. Ich bin in der 22. Woche schwanger. Noch nahezu beschwerdefrei..nicht mehr als sonst..eher teilweise weniger..
Meine Ärztin meinte damals (bei der Diagnose) "also wenn sie mal schwanger werden wollen, müssen sie noch viel tun.." (hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt ca 15kg übergewicht..bzw habe ich immernoch)
Der Chiropraktiker versicherte mir, dass ich um die schwangerschaftsüblichen Rückenschmerzen wohl nicht herumkomme..aber dass sie wohl auch nicht viel schlimmer ausfallen werden, als bei gesunden Schwangeren. 
Ich versuche, abends Yoga zu machen, der Chiropraktiker hat mir spezielle Übungen gezeigt, die auch mit Bauch funktionieren  :Zwinker: . Leider bin ich da noch sehr nachlässig..tut ja noch nix weh^^ 
Außerdem will ich Schwangerenschwimmen machen und versuchen, dass als Physiotherapie über die Kasse zahlen zu lassen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit? 
Meine wichtigste Frage bezieht sich auf die PDA bei der Geburt. Bestehen da irgendwelche Risiken für mich und/oder mein Kind? Die PDA wird ja soweit ich weiß genau an der Stelle gesetzt, wo der Wirbel verrutscht ist. 
Und auch sonst, auf was muss ich/müssen die Ärzte achten? 
Danke schonmal! 
Melanie

----------


## trinatic

Hallo,
also ich hab seit 2 Jahren Schmerzen und habe am 08.02. meine Operation (L5/S1). Ich würde an Deiner Stelle zu einem privaten Orthopäden (potentiellen Chirurgen) gehen und auf eine OP pochen. Ich habe 2 Jahre alternative Therapien hinter mir und auf die Dauer hilft nichts wirklich - alles nur hinauszögern und im Endeffekt landest Du ohnehin im OP.

----------


## frank85

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und würde Euch gerne erstmal alle begrüßen. 
Meine  Name ist Frank, ich bin männlich, 25 und bei mir wurde ein  Wirbelgleiten 1. Grades im Bereich L5 und S1 diagnostiziert. Ich habe  keine Rückenschmerzen, allerdings perianale Schmerzen vor allem beim Sitzen. Die Schmerzen strahlen ein wenig in die  inneren hinteren Oberschenkel aus. Allerdings nur etwa 3 Zentimeter  unterhalb der Glutealfalte.  
Gegen das Wirbelgleiten habe ich  bereits über einen Zeitraum von 15 Monaten Krankengymnastik, Schwimmen  und Kieser Training ausprobiert. Die Schmerzen werden allerdings nicht  besser. 
Ich zweifle nun stark an der Diagnose. Meine Frage lautet  deshalb, kann das Wirbelgleiten im Bereich L5 und S1 die Schmerzen im  Bereich der Dermatome der Sacralnervenwurzeln S2 bis S5 bedingen, oder  muss eine andere Ursache vorliegen? Eventuell hat ja einer von euch  ebenfalls Schmerzen in diesem Bereich, die er auf das Wirbelgleiten  zurück führt. 
Ein Bild der Dermatome, also der sensiblen Hautbereiche, und von den sie versorgenden Nervenwurzeln findet ihr hier: http://www.aafp.org/afp/2008/0301/af...301p643-f2.jpg 
Vielen Dank.
Frank

----------


## unglücksrabe

hallo an alle
will mich heute mal euch anschließen. bei mir wurde das wirbelgleiten mit 15 festgestellt, nachdem mir eine gegenspielerin beim handball in den rücken gesprungen ist und ich mich dummer weise auch noch weggedreht habe.
hatte erst eine bandage verschrieben bekommen, die alles noch viel schlimmer gemacht hat. daraufhin hab ich halt ordentlich muskelaufbautraining betrieben und mach das auch heute noch.
mittlerweile sind die rückenschmerzen aber richtig heftig geworden. hab teilweise das gefühl, dass meine wirbel aufeinander reiben. mittlerweile ist auch ein taubheitsgefühl in den beinen dazu gekommen. meine neurologin hat ohne auf meine wirbelsäule einzugehen einfach mal sertralin verschrieben, was die ganze angelegenheit nicht bessert. weiß echt nicht mehr wie ich noch sitzen, liegen oder stehen soll.
habt ihr noch eine idee, was ich machen könnte? selbst tilidin hilft bei mir nicht gegen die schmerzen.

----------


## trinatic

HI,
das taube Gefühl sind meiner Meinung nach neurologische Ausfallserscheinungen - die ihren Ursprung, wenn du einen Gleitwirbel hast, höchstwahrscheinlich von dort kommen. Die Neurologin kann dir da nicht helfen, sofort zum Orthopäden - einem Wirbelsäulenspezialist. 
Ich bin grad 4,5 Wochen postoperativ nach der L5/S1-OP...mir gehts wunderbar, beschwerden wie weggeblasen. Such Dir sofort, am besten privat, einen fähigen Orthopäden. 
gute besserung,

----------


## unglücksrabe

die frage ist ja trotzdem immer wieder, welcher orthopäde ist ein guter? kniespezialisten findet man da irgendwie schneller. bin für arztempfehlungen offen und sehr dankbar

----------


## trinatic

tja, dann würds helfen aus welcher gegend du kommst? aber wenn du nicht aus wien bist kann ich dir leider auch nicht wirklich helfen. jedoch ist die qualität eines arztes oft auch ansichtssache...manchmal hat man glück, manchmal pech. aber du kannst einfach mal googlen nach orthopäden in deiner gegend. es klingt vielleicht einfältig, aber je besser das auftreten des arztes zb. im netz ist, dann kannst du auch eine umso höhere professionalität des arztes selbst erwarten. das wär ein kriterium für den anfang. 
dann kannst du dir ärzte raussuchen, sehen welche sympathisch sind und versuchen kritiken oder erfahrungsberichte zu diesen ärzten im netz zu finden. 
oder du gehst zu deinem hausarzt (praktischen arzt) und fragst ihn, erkundigst dich im freundeskreis. oder du gehst zu einem zb. kniespezialisten und lässt dir einen seiner orthopädischen wirbelsäulen-kollegen empfehlen. so bin ich zb. zu meinem gekommen. eine gute freundin wurde das bein von einem super orthopäden spitzenmässig geflickt. nachdem ich ein paar idioten von orthopäden hatte bin ich zu dem hin, weil er einfach auch ein arzt des vertrauens einer guten freundin war und der hat mich an meinen jetzigen orthopäden, der spitzenklasse ist (wien), verwiesen. 
es gibt soviele mittel und wege - und im endeffekt gehört (leider) auch ein wenig glück dazu !

----------


## unglücksrabe

danke trinatic für deine schnellen antworten.
okay, also wenn jemand gute erfahrungen mit orthopäden im kreis heidelberg und umgebung gemacht hat, dann mal bitte kurz bescheid geben.

----------


## jammi0110

Hallo. 
Ich hab im dezember 2009 zum ersten mal einen bandscheibenvorfall gehabt der anhand eines wirbelgleiten ausgelöst wurde.Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich 18 und im einzelhandel tatäig.als ich dann letzendlich im august letzten jahres wieder höllische schmerzen hatte wurde es immer wieder auf den bandscheibenvorfall geschoben da mir kein arzt gesagt hat dass ich dieses wirbelgleiten habe.
Im februar wurde ich dann endlich ins krankenhaus überwiesen zur konservativen therapie.Die aber auch nicht half.Ich wurde dabei nur mit schmerzmittel vollgepumpt und bekam rehamaßnahmen die aber auch nicht halfen da ich wegen den schmerzmittel nix essen konnte und mein körpergewicht bei 1,52m sowieso nur 49 kg betrug meine muskeln nicht mehr mitmachten und ich letztendlich seit dem nur noch an krücken gehen kann und auch zu 100 % arbeitsunfähig bin.Als eine Bekannte meiner mutter diesen fall mitbekam, gab sie mir den entscheidenden tip.
Sie hat mich nach gensingen zum Hr. Dr. Klein in die wirbelsäulenklinik geschickt der mir zwar nocht helfen konnte weil mein gleiten schon viel zu weit vortgeschritten war aber er schickte mich nach wiesbaden ins st. josef hospiz
und die haben mich dann zu einer reha nach st.goar überwiesen. St. goar ist in de Pfalz und auch für seine guten Maßnahmen bekannt.ich kann jedem empfehlen der nur noch den ausweg zur OP sieht sich einen rehaantrag schicken zu lassen und dort hin zu gehen.Ich bin jetzt 20 Jahre alt war in den beiden Jahren depressiv weil ich dachte mir will keiner helfen und die schmerzen einfach so unerträglich wurden dass es nicht mehr ging. aber st. goar hat mir geholfen und ich kann wieder normal laufen autofahren und sonstiges was man sonst nicht konnte.
Der Weg ins normale leben ist hart, das weiss ich nur zu gut aber ich lege allen nahe die in derselben situaion stecken lasst den kopf nicht hängen. probiert es den rehanantrag durchzubekommen und geht da hin.
Die tun alles was in Ihrer macht steht!

----------


## mafin

Hallo erstmal, ich schließe mich der gruppe der Wirbelsäulengeschädigten an  :Grin:  
Beschwerden: 
Ich leide unter einem wirbelgleiten L5/S1, habe dieses problem schon seit 3 jahren, war in den letzten 12 monaten schon 2 mal zu stationären schmerztherapie: Grund: vorwölbung der Bandscheiber aufgrund des Wirbegleitens.
Nun ist es wieder so weit, bin vor ca 2 wochen die treppe herunter gefallen..... genau auf die LWS.... past ja voll bei meiner vorerkrankung.... Folge: eine woche krankenhausaufenthalt. Nun bin ich entlassen.... Immer noch sehr starke schmerzen in der LWS (ohne medikamente nicht auszuhalten, nehme zurzeit tramal, novalgin, tilidolor also schon ne recht starke dosis) aber das größte problem ist das mein linkes bein bis zu fußsole halb taub ist, laufen ist somit recht schwer) ich kann nicht länger sitzen oder stehen als 20 min. Heute hab ich einen thermin beim Neurochirurgen. Hoffe es geschieht endlich mal was... weil alle 6 monate ne schmerztherapie ist auf dauer ja auch nicht die lösung... vorallem macht das nicht jeder arbeitgeber mit... Habe schon alles probiert krankengymnastik und muskelaufbau 2 jahre lang, bringt aber nichts... die beschwerden kommen spätestens nach nem monat nach der schmerztherapie wieder... das leben ist echt ne qual... aber das schlimmste ist man fühlt sich hilflos weil rein gar nichts dauerhaftes geschieht... ne op wär event was aber da bin ich mit 22 zu jung... 
giebt es noch ne alternative behandlung zu OP?? 
MFG Max

----------


## Helmaginny

Lieber Max, 
ob es eine Alternative zu einer Op gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, nur dass ich im gleichen Alter einen Bandscheibenvorfall LWS2/3 hatte, der damals, weil zu jung für eine OP, konservativ behandelt wurde.
Zehn Jahre später konnte ich die Schmerzen kaum noch aushalten, habe Tilidin geschluckt wie andere Smarties, schlafen war kaum noch möglich, der morgendliche Weg ins Bad wurde auf allen Vieren erledigt, ich habe mich dann an der Badewanne und Waschbecken hochgehievt. Nach einer Odyssee durch ungezählte Ärztepraxen bin ich dann bei einem Neurochirurgen gelandet, der mir unmissverstädnlich zu verstehen gab, die Lähmungen des linken Beines und auch zum Schluß der Blase, werden nicht durch Schmerztherapien und durch Wirbelsäulengymnastik weggehen. 
Ich wurde 2005 operiert und direkt nach der OP gehörte mein linkes Bein wieder zu mir, die Schmerzen waren weg, der kleine Wundschmerz war nicht erwähnenswert und auch meine Blase gehorchte mir wieder. Die Narbe am Rücken ist vielleicht 1,5cm lang und erinnert mich daran, wie leidensfähig man doch sein kann, nur um eine OP zu vermeiden. Teile des Wirbelkanals waren fast vollständig zugewuchert, ich hätte morgens mit einer Querschnittslähmung aufwachen können. Nach dem Lesen des OP Berichts wurde mir erstmal klar, wie schlecht es wirklich um  mich stand. 
Manchmal ist eine OP der richtige Weg, ich würde darauf vertrauen was der Neurochirurg rät. 
Liebe Grüße Helmaginny

----------


## mafin

Hi Helmaginny 
so war jetzt beim Neurochirurgen, einzige möglichkeit ist ne OP da die von mir angenommenen Befindlichkeitsstörungen laut Arzt schon Lämungen sind. Termin steht auch schon. Dann hoff ich mal auf gut glück.  
Grüße, Max

----------


## Helmaginny

Lieber Max, 
das wünsch ich dir auch. Ich wünsche dem Operateur eine ruhige Hand.
Lähmungen gehen nicht von allein weg, dafür muß schon ein enormer Druck auf dem Wirbelkanal sein. 
Gute Besserung Helmaginny

----------


## steiermark56

bin neu hier und würde gerne einen guten Orthopäden in wien wissen, der mir beim gleitwirbel weiterhelfen und notfalls operieren kann!

----------

